# Ballistic Table data



## patcrotty (Nov 30, 2006)

Dear Sir,
Ballistic tables in Guns and Ammo on Internet. Column heading is, 30 Yard midrange Trail. I presume the numbers are in inches. My question is from where to where. Is it from a horizontal line of sight of the barrel to the trajectory line of the bullet from the muzzle out to 30 yards along the line of sight?
Sincerely, Pat


----------

